# Child bombers



## QC (Jun 20, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/world/pakistan-...d-schoolgirl-wearing-bomb-20110621-1gce9.html
This doesnt appear to be an isolated incident. 
Pakistani police say they have detained a nine-year-old schoolgirl allegedly strapped with a bomb and told to blow up a police checkpoint in the country's troubled northwest.
Although her intentions could not be confirmed independently, it was the first time such a young girl has been reported carrying explosives in Pakistan and could signal a disturbing new tactic for the Taliban and other militants.
She was arrested about 50 metres from the Islam Darra police checkpoint on the outskirts of Taimargara, the main town in the district of Lower Dir, where Pakistan in 2009 fought to put down a Taliban insurgency.

Police said the girl claimed to have been abducted several days ago in the main northwestern city of Peshawar and to have been taken to Lower Dir near the Afghan border.
"She was wearing eight kilograms of explosives which was quite heavy for her age. Her body language was suspicious," Qazi Jamil-ur-Rehman, the regional police chief said.
"She is an innocent schoolgirl and was scared. She is with us and we are trying to reach her family," Rehman added.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if they shoved a bomb under a baby in a stroller, this is just a new tactic and I'm sure she won't be the last.  I just hope the authorities get to these kids before the bomb goes off like this one.


----------



## pardus (Jun 20, 2011)

This just shows what kind of the scum we are fighting.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 21, 2011)

> This just shows what kind of the scum we are fighting.


Absolutely.


----------

